# bollettino premarcato



## rosinella

Hi,
what is the English for " bollettino premarcato"?  
I looked up " premarcato" on the dictionary and found "already filled in"  and bollettino di pagamento could be translated as "payment slip"  but I am not sure how the two can combine.  
Further, one sentence I have to translate says "bollettini premarcati in bianco", and I am pretty sure that I can't say "blank _already filled in_ payment slips".  Does anybody have any suggestions? 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *rosinella!*

Il mio suggerimento è il seguente:


"bollettino premarcato" = "completed paying-in slip";

"bollettini premarcati in bianco" = "left completed paying-in slips blank".

Aspettiamo l'opinione di qualche nativo.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## TimLA

I've looked around and seen many example of the slips you are talking about,
and they seem to be mostly associated with the post office.

I wonder if the "premarcato" and "bianco" refer to the amount of money that is to be paid.
Some of the "premarcato" were mostly blank and you need to fill in the personal information.

A wild guess on my part would be:
completed payment slip
blank payment slip


----------



## Giona76

beh, io tradurrei bollettino premarcato semplicemente con *(*_*filled out) bill payment*,_
mentre bollettini premarcati in bianco con _*bill payment template*_.

Ma meglio aspettare i madre lingua


----------



## Giona76

TimLA said:


> I've looked around and seen many example of the slips you are talking about,
> and they seem to be mostly associated with the post office.
> 
> I wonder if the "premarcato" and "bianco" refer to the amount of money that is to be paid.
> Some of the "premarcato" were mostly blank and you need to fill in the personal information.
> 
> A wild guess on my part would be:
> completed payment slip
> blank payment slip


 
well TimlA,
*premarcato* means that your name, amount and etc are already written on the bill, instead *bianco* means that all the fields are empty, it's just a template.

what do you think about my suggestion above?


----------



## TimLA

Giona76 said:


> well TimlA,
> *premarcato* means that your name, amount and etc are already written on the bill, instead *bianco* means that all the fields are empty, it's just a template.
> 
> what do you think about my suggestion above?


 
If that's the case, then it's farily simple:
filled-in bill
blank bill


----------



## Giona76

just to give you a better idea.
For istance in italy at the post for a TV bill, you can find:
1) a bill complitely blank,where you have to fill everything name, amount, who you pay to and etc....which I would say *blank bill*
2) a premarcato, which usually you get it by post home, where your name, amount and all etc is already filled...which I would say *filled-in bill*


----------



## furs

Scusate, ma per 'bollettino' si intende un bollettino di pagamento in conto corrente postale (come credo)? Teniamo presente che e' difficile spiegare il nostro sistema per cui i pagamenti si fanno in Posta, se dobbiamo rivolgerci a Paesi, come gli USA, in cui cio' non succede...
The last post on this thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=235200 explains what a 'bollettino' is, but not even Londoncalling was able to come up with a decent translation.


----------



## King Crimson

And also I don't understand the difference between "premarcato" and "premarcato in bianco"; as Giona explains in its example #1, if it's just a template ("in bianco") is not "premarcato" (i.e. filled in). Conversely, if it's "premarcato" can't be "in bianco".
Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## rosinella

Good morning everybody and thank you for your precious suggestions!
As far as I know " bollettino premarcato in bianco" refers to a partially filled in bollettino. In other words, some fields are empty (for instance, name of the payer, address, etc.) while others are filled in (amount to be paid, recipient, etc).  This kind of _bollettini_ are used, for instance, to pay for the application fees for open competitions (_concorso pubblico, concorsi all' università)...._


----------



## Blackman

Premarcato significa che SOLO il nome e il conto del destinatario sono gia' stampati. il resto e' in bianco, da compilare da parte di chi effettua il pagamento, con i dati e l'ammontare.


----------



## furs

Rimane sempre di come rendere 'bollettino' in questo contesto...


----------



## King Crimson

Da questo link di Postemobile sembra chiaro che un bollettino o è "premarcato" o è "bianco"; "bollettino premarcato in bianco" (come suggerivo nel post #9) sembra quindi una contraddizione in termini...


----------



## TimLA

rosinella said:


> Good morning everybody and thank you for your precious suggestions!
> As far as I know " bollettino premarcato in bianco" refers to a partially filled in bollettino. In other words, some fields are empty (for instance, name of the payer, address, etc.) while others are filled in (amount to be paid, recipient, etc). This kind of _bollettini_ are used, for instance, to pay for the application fees for open competitions (_concorso pubblico, concorsi all' università)...._


As mentioned previously, I don't think we have anything equivalent in AE.
The "bills" we get are all filled out with name, address, amount, etc. The only thing that is left "blank" is often the "amount paid".
This applies to electricity, phone, credit card, gas, trash and most other bills from private companies (or individuals who have a company).
So a translation to AE (I'm not sure if they have something similar in BE) would be a "general" translation.



furs said:


> Rimane sempre di come rendere 'bollettino' in questo contesto...


 
Se un "bollettinio" è un pezzo di carta acquisito da una persona e tornato ad una ditta o al governo con un asegno (o un pagamento di qualsiasi forma, carta di credito, l'oro, sangue, ecc.), sarebbe un "bill" o "invoice".


----------



## King Crimson

Agree with Tim (and also Furs) that "bollettino" has no exact match in English. The subject was already discussed here and no final conclusion was reached (the term "postal order" suggested somewhere in the thread, actually it's something different...)


----------



## elfa

Just to clarify, in BE, we also say just "invoice and  "bill" (although I would go for "invoice" in this particular case). And I would go with TimLA's previous suggestions of

_Completed invoice
Blank invoice_

even though they may not be ideal. Otherwise just "invoice" would cover both eventualities if you don't need to be too specific. 

@Benzene, a "paying-in slip" is something you use to pay in a cheque at  the bank. 
@Giona, "template" sounds strange in this context.


----------



## TimLA

elfa said:


> Just to clarify, in BE, we also say just "invoice and "bill" (although I would go for "invoice" in this particular case). And I would go with TimLA's previous suggestions of
> 
> _Completed invoice_
> _Blank invoice_
> 
> even though they may not be ideal. Otherwise just "invoice" would cover both eventualities if you don't need to be too specific.


 
In America it is sometimes (rarely) possible to pay bills at the post office.
Can you do that in England?


----------



## elfa

TimLA said:


> In America it is sometimes (rarely) possible to pay bills at the post office.
> Can you do that in England?



Yes, you can. And at banks.


----------



## Blackman

Pre-addressed postal order/form?


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> Pre-addressed postal order/form?



A postal order is something quite different. Not sure about "pre-addressed"...


----------



## Blackman

Be' premarcato significa quello, resta solo da capire se in Inglese significa qualcosa.
Passino gli Stati Uniti, ma nel Regno Unito le Poste saranno simili alle nostre, o no? non ci sono i conti correnti postali? e se si, con quale modulo se li scambiano i denari? Ecco, quel modulo li' con già prestampato il nome e il conto del destinatario. Noi li usiamo per pagare le multe, per esempio.


----------



## furs

Ci provo io con un po' di fantasia, fermo restando che io lascerei comunque l'originale in italiano, con la traduzione/spiegazione in parentesi:

Postbank Remittance slip?
Money transfer slip via postal account?


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> Be' premarcato significa quello, resta solo da capire se in Inglese significa qualcosa.
> Passino gli Stati Uniti, ma nel Regno Unito le Poste saranno simili alle nostre, o no? non ci sono i conti correnti postali? e se si, con quale modulo se li scambiano i denari? Ecco, quel modulo li' con già prestampato il nome e il conto del destinatario. Noi li usiamo per pagare le multe, per esempio.



Blackman, there may be a few people who have postal accounts, but in general postal orders are hardly ever used, and most younger people probably wouldn't know what they are. Bills and invoices are usually paid either at a post office or a bank using bank cheques. "Pre-addressed invoice" might be a viable translation - but it would be a made up term.


----------



## Blackman

Certo Elfa, scusa il mio tono. Intendevo spiegare cosa significasse esattamente premarcato ai non nativi....


----------



## furs

Elfa,  a bollettino has nothing to do with an invoice or a bill or a money order.
The nearest equivalent I can come up with is the little slip you fill up when you make a deposit on a bank account. You fill up the bollettino, give the funds to the post office employee (either cash ot using your debit card/bancomat), and the funds are deposited/transferred on the payee's postal account.


----------



## King Crimson

Blackman said:


> Be' premarcato significa quello, resta solo da capire se in Inglese significa qualcosa.
> Passino gli Stati Uniti, ma nel Regno Unito le Poste saranno simili alle nostre, o no? non ci sono i conti correnti postali? e se si, con quale modulo se li scambiano i denari? Ecco, quel modulo li' con già prestampato il nome e il conto del destinatario. Noi li usiamo per pagare le multe, per esempio.


 
I wouldn't be so sure Blackman, I had a quick look to the Royal Mail website (Discounts and Payments) but something similar to our "bollettino" is nowhere to be seen.
Also, if you have a look at the existing thread I posted, the subject was discussed at great lenght and you may notice that BE natives made no mention of such a document/form...


----------



## Blackman

King Crimson said:


> I wouldn't be so sure Blackman, I had a quick look to the Royal Mail website (Discounts and Payments) but something similar to our "bollettino" is nowhere to be seen.
> Also, if you have a look at the existing thread I posted, the subject was discussed at great lenght and you may notice that BE natives made no mention of such a document/form...



Senz'altro King, ma io ho sottolineato il significato di PREMARCATO. Non entro nel merito della traduzione di bollettino.


----------



## King Crimson

Blackman said:


> Senz'altro King, ma io ho sottolineato il significato di PREMARCATO. Non entro nel merito della traduzione di bollettino.


 
Ok, hai ragione; comunque (anche se con un pò di fatica) sul "premarcato" credo riusciamo a trovare una traduzione plausibile (v. ultima risposta di Elfa), dove invece siamo completamente incagliati è su "bollettino"...


----------



## elfa

Blackman said:


> Certo Elfa, scusa il mio tono.



Di che! 



furs said:


> Elfa,  a bollettino has nothing to do with an invoice or a bill or a money order.
> The nearest equivalent I can come up with is the little slip you fill up when you make a deposit on a bank account. You fill up the bollettino, give the funds to the post office employee (either cash ot using your debit card/bancomat), and the funds are deposited/transferred on the payee's postal account.



Furs, I know what a _bollettino_ is, but the sad fact is we don't have an equivalent in the UK. TimLA first mooted "invoice" or "bill" because it's a cover all term for "bills" sent out by utility companies. However, maybe "payment slip" is the one - see http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_payment_slip Would this fit the description? And "Pre-addressed" could certainly go with that.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Is there a place for "pre-printed" here? Pre-printed forms?


----------



## Appassionato

elfa said:


> Di che!
> 
> 
> 
> Furs, I know what a _bollettino_ is, but the sad fact is we don't have an equivalent in the UK. TimLA first mooted "invoice" or "bill" because it's a cover all term for "bills" sent out by utility companies. However, maybe "payment slip" is the one - see http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_payment_slip Would this fit the description? And "Pre-addressed" could certainly go with that.


 

No, il bollettino si compila prima di presentarsi allo sportello. Invoice o Slip andrebbero bene per delle ricevute, secondo me.


----------



## tranquilspaces

If I'm making a deposit at the bank, and I use one of the deposit slips in the back of my checkbook that has my name and address and account number on it, that is called a "pre-printed deposit slip"....


----------



## Appassionato

tranquilspaces said:


> If I'm making a deposit at the bank, and I use one of the deposit slips in the back of my checkbook that has my name and address and account number on it, that is called a "pre-printed deposit slip"....


 
But a premarcato has the name of the receiver pre-printed on it.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Sorry, bad example... If you receive a credit card bill with a portion you can tear off at the bottom that has all the information on it except the amount you want to pay, that portion of the invoice is a "pre-printed payment slip."


----------



## Appassionato

tranquilspaces said:


> Sorry, bad example... If you receive a credit card bill with a portion you can tear off at the bottom that has all the information on it except the amount you want to pay, that portion of the invoice is a "pre-printed payment slip."


 
This could work, then. It's not the same thing, but works the same way.


----------



## furs

It might work (for lack of a better solution). But I think it should be somehow stressed that this operation happens through the post office. And besides, as always when struggling with a concept that doesn't exist in the target language, I would always leave the original term and use the translation/explanation in parentheses.


----------

